# Huge cannabis bust on New Zealand's East Coast



## FruityBud (Mar 2, 2010)

Police have put a significant dent in cannabis operations on the East Coast.

Over 10,000 cannabis plants have been seized following an operation which covered Hawke's Bay, Gisborne and East Cape.

Forty-seven people have been arrested and face a variety of charges including cultivating and possession of cannabis and unlawful possession of firearms.

Detective Senior Sergeant Sean Hansen says the number of plants seized is down on similar operations in past years but the 10,500 plants seized is significant in the fight against the drug.

The plots were identified from the air and the plants removed by hand or sprayed with a chemical.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/yap4t8g*


----------

